# Guard Rails



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Like-Like but have read somewhere that their guard rails are gray in color is that a fact.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The ones I have are white.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

The one that I have are also white!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

New Autoworld rails are grey/silver in color. nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I have LL guardrails that are gray.

No just kidding - mine are white too.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up. I'll look at the Auto World Rails, I hope they don't glow.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I sprayed the orange AFX guard rails with grey primer and they look great.
Check out the Carolton Road Course thread.
hojoe


----------

